# My attempt at the dumbest question of the day 🙂



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2021)

I picked up a pork belly from Restaurant Depot a couple of days ago with plans to make bacon. I didn't want to open it yet until I have a suitable container in which to brine.  

It's a 19+ pound package and looks like one huge piece?  Is there any wrong way to cut it to make it easier to handle and cure?












Thanks!
-GG


----------



## bregent (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd cut it into 3 equal piece of 6+ lbs each. Looks like those are skin on - are you planning on removing the skin before curing?


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2021)

bregent said:


> I'd cut it into 3 equal piece of 6+ lbs each. Looks like those are skin on - are you planning on removing the skin before curing?


I've never tried this before, so I'll take any advice if you've done it .  And when you say "skin", are you referring tomtje fat, or is the skin on the opposite side of the belly?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 22, 2021)

Are you planning on a dry cure or wet brine brine cure such as pop's? There are no dumb questions here on the forum! I would recommend removing the skin. They can be cut into any size pieces that make it easy for you to deal with... whether its gallon ziploc bags or what not.

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 22, 2021)

Aw man..... the last pork bellies I got were from a friend that got the full sides at Restaurant Depot. They were not 19#, maybe there are two in the bag?






Anyway I cut slabs in half the short way, then size up grain and try to be close to against-the-grain as possible.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Are you planning on a dry cure or wet brine brine cure such as pop's? There are no dumb questions here on the forum! I would recommend removing the skin. They can be cut into any size pieces that make it easy for you to deal with... whether its gallon ziploc bags or what not.
> 
> Ryan


Planning to go with Pop's after seeing it on this forum!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you have a slicer?  Many cut to fit their slicer tray


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Do you have a slicer?  Many cut to fit their slicer tray


Not yet, but I started looking at them


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2021)

The arrow is the skin. Under that is light white and is fat. Remove the skin. And I agree you may have 2 bellies in that pack


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

agreed...I think I see a seam behind your red arrow and it looks like two bellies in that pack.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> agreed...I think I see a seam behind your red arrow and it looks like two bellies in that pack.


Yes top of belly at each end of pack


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks all!

Container for the wet cure arriving in a couple of days, so I'll open it up then and trim/cut then and report back


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd kill to get a couple of bellies with that much meat on them.
Gary


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 23, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'd kill to get a couple of bellies with that much meat on them.
> Gary


It's from Restaurant Depot - I'll post pics once I open them to start the cure in a couple of days :)


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there any wrong way to cut it to make it easier to handle and cure? 

If you sliced the belly lengthwise to make it 1/2 as thick, that would be pretty dumb.    

JC


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 23, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Not yet, but I started looking at them


You're going to need one. I've found that it slices better if the meat is almost frozen.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2021)

No dumb questions. We have all  started this hobby and haven't got all the answers . I still consider myself very fresh and these guys have answered a lot of my questions.
Sure would like to get a pork belly like that. Good luck !


----------



## clifish (Feb 23, 2021)

I got a belly with the skin once and butchered the hell out of it trying to remove it.  From what I have read you need to semi-freeze it to remove?  It was like filleting a piece of jello when I did it last.  Yes, restaurant depot is like Costco on steroids in meat size.  The one by me just expanded and their meat/fish/frozen room is bigger than most super markets entire building.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 23, 2021)

clifish said:


> I got a belly with the skin once and butchered the hell out of it trying to remove it.  From what I have read you need to semi-freeze it to remove?  It was like filleting a piece of jello when I did it last.  Yes, restaurant depot is like Costco on steroids in meat size.  The one by me just expanded and their meat/fish/frozen room is bigger than most super markets entire building.


Anybody have suggestions on cutting off the skin?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Anybody have suggestions on cutting off the skin?


Sharp knife and approximately 4 beers


----------



## bregent (Feb 23, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Anybody have suggestions on cutting off the skin?



I used this knife  and lots of patience
There are several videos that can help



Some folks opt to cure with the skin on - you need to use less cure if you do this.  Then after hot smoking, the skin will peel off easily. At least that's what I've been told, I never tried it that way.  Be sure to save the skin for cracklins. 

I think most of us buy bellies with skin off cause it's pretty hard to skin them well.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 23, 2021)

If you are going to cut the skin off would suggest the anti cut gloves.  I did my first batch of bacon with a skin-on belly and was a pain to cut off.  Really need to be careful.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok...Day 1 of the cure...and it was apparently just ONE  large belly. I even had to trim off some ribs.

I have no idea if this is going to work, but we'll see !
Do I need to flip them at all even though they're weighted down?


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 24, 2021)

that was one full belly.
Better choice is to cut down lengthwise and maybe widthwise to fit your slicer tray.

No, but yes.  Flip them
It may or may not make a difference, but it makes me feel better to stir the pot.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 25, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> that was one full belly.
> Better choice is to cut down lengthwise and maybe widthwise to fit your slicer tray.
> 
> No, but yes.  Flip them
> It may or may not make a difference, but it makes me feel better to stir the pot.


Thanks - haven't gotten the slicer yet, though after cutting this thing up, it's getting clearer that I'll need one :)


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 25, 2021)

Here's another silly question :)

Once the curing is done, I had planned on hot smoking the pieces, doing a partial freeze to cut individual slices, and then finally vacuum-sealing sets of pre-sliced bacon.  That should give me the flexibility to pull out what I need and just reheat on a griddle etc. 

Anybody do it differently?


----------



## clifish (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't know about your question but did you sneak into my kitchen to work these bellies?  We appear to have the same granite and cabinets, even the flooring is laid out the same...lol.

God luck with these,  I have always wanted to try bacon.  I don't think I would have been as brave as starting with a giant one from Rest Depo...maybe a Coscto one.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Feb 25, 2021)

clifish said:


> I don't know about your question but did you sneak into my kitchen to work these bellies?  We appear to have the same granite and cabinets, even the flooring is laid out the same...lol.
> 
> God luck with these,  I have always wanted to try bacon.  I don't think I would have been as brave as starting with a giant one from Rest Depo...maybe a Coscto one.


Small world :)  The belly was cheap enough that I figured WTH.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 25, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Here's another silly question :)
> 
> Once the curing is done, I had planned on hot smoking the pieces, doing a partial freeze to cut individual slices, and then finally vacuum-sealing sets of pre-sliced bacon.  That should give me the flexibility to pull out what I need and just reheat on a griddle etc.
> 
> Anybody do it differently?



I vac seal my bacon in 1 kg slabs.  I don't always use the bacon as slices.

JC


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 25, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Here's another silly question :)
> 
> Once the curing is done, I had planned on hot smoking the pieces, doing a partial freeze to cut individual slices, and then finally vacuum-sealing sets of pre-sliced bacon.  That should give me the flexibility to pull out what I need and just reheat on a griddle etc.
> 
> Anybody do it differently?


Good method.  
I find it is easier to cut slices from larger slabs.
We're empty nesters so a smaller package of bacon works better for us.
You can package the last couple inches of the slab to save for soups, etc.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 25, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Anybody have suggestions on cutting off the skin?


A fillet knife will take that skin off quite easily. I cut my belly into pieces that are the same length as store bought bacon. It needs to fit into your frying pan, too short or too long  makes for a  more difficult  fry IMHO .Of course you brine container length and type of grinder also need to be considered when doing your cut to length. Have fun!


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 2, 2021)

I've been continuing to read the myriad of opinions on how long to cure my 15+ lbs of pork belly.  Does pulling it at 10 days vs. 14 make much of a difference?  I cut it into 4 
pieces.  The part on the right is the ribs(?) I had to filet off.


.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 2, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> I've been continuing to read the myriad of opinions on how long to cure my 15+ lbs of pork belly.  Does pulling it at 10 days vs. 14 make much of a difference?  I cut it into 4 pieces.
> ...


Wet brine and non injected belly takes time to cure based on a few parameters.
I use Dr. Blonder calculators. Salt Brining & Nitrite curing


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 2, 2021)

I have been giving mine 2 weeks.  First week just in the brine, then I cut into thirds and add seasoning/flavors to the brine.  At 14 days I let dry in the refrigerator, add more seasoning/flavors then smoke at 175 to 200 over apple or cherry wood to 145 IT.   Then I freeze and slice as needed.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 3, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> I have been giving mine 2 weeks.  First week just in the brine, then I cut into thirds and add seasoning/flavors to the brine.  At 14 days I let dry in the refrigerator, add more seasoning/flavors then smoke at 175 to 200 over apple or cherry wood to 145 IT.   Then I freeze and slice as needed.


Do you just throw in the seasonings into the brine, or are you rubbing it onto the belly and then putting back in the brine?  And what do you use - I tend to like pepper and garlic, but open to other ideas :)!


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 3, 2021)

TheGrumpyGriller said:


> Do you just throw in the seasonings into the brine, or are you rubbing it onto the belly and then putting back in the brine?  And what do you use - I tend to like pepper and garlic, but open to other ideas :)!



At that point I cut the belly into thirds and I rub it into the belly and then back into the bring.  I have used garlic and brown sugar, Chinese five spice powder,  hoisin sauce, maple syrup and a variety of the rubs I have here.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 3, 2021)

daspyknows said:


> At that point I cut the belly into thirds and I rub it into the belly and then back into the bring.  I have used garlic and brown sugar, Chinese five spice powder,  hoisin sauce, maple syrup and a variety of the rubs I have here.


Thanks - do you think putting on rub now (after 7 days) and then putting on more rub before smoking is too much?


----------

